# wheres the spark gone from this forum



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

my intention isnt to open a bag of worms,my intention is to find out constructivly what has happened to this forum ?
where has the spark gone,the friendly interaction...
there was a time when id drag my arse out of bed early to log onto msn to chat to "friends" from this forum,wed speak to each other ,laugh,console and it really set us all up for the day..whats happening folks ?
come on we are all suffering and need to moan now and again but ....oh i dunno maybe its just me


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

jc said:


> my intention isnt to open a bag of worms,my intention is to find out constructivly what has happened to this forum ?
> where has the spark gone,the friendly interaction...
> there was a time when id drag my arse out of bed early to log onto msn to chat to "friends" from this forum,wed speak to each other ,laugh,console and it really set us all up for the day..whats happening folks ?
> come on we are all suffering and need to moan now and again but ....oh i dunno maybe its just me


I think its me that has caused the spark to dim out. If I would of never came along, all you guys would still be one happy family. You guys should divorce me...

I'm still not leaving, you'd have to kick me out! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

It seems ok to me... didn't you hear me sing happy birthday to mrmole this morning? And I'm making him cookies now.

I disagree mrmortage and you better not leave!


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> I disagree mrmortage and you better not leave!


 Yeah, where would you go?


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Tom Servo said:


> littlecrocodile said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree mrmortage and you better not leave!
> ...


I dont know :?:

I dont need you guys, I'll go up in them hills and find me a cave! You wont have to worry about me Jorge!

That was a quote from one of my favorite movies called "of mice and men"

Now I will go back to picking my nose.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

jc, theres not too many of us left from the older site, I don't even know who half these people are that post on these current boards.

People move on I guess


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

MrMortgage said:


> Now I will go back to picking my nose.


Hey, at least you stopped while you were using the keyboard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with soulbrotha. I've been coming here for 3.5 years and i'd say that ever since the old forum shut down that things haven't been the same. I miss my old posts there and all the old veterans who have left. I don't think I can ever be the same here..

(Excuse the drama. I don't really care that much)


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

jc said:


> my intention isnt to open a bag of worms,my intention is to find out constructivly what has happened to this forum ?
> where has the spark gone,the friendly interaction...
> there was a time when id drag my arse out of bed early to log onto msn to chat to "friends" from this forum,wed speak to each other ,laugh,console and it really set us all up for the day..whats happening folks ?
> come on we are all suffering and need to moan now and again but ....oh i dunno maybe its just me


I wasn't around back then, so I don't really know, but a lot of the people who post now seem so incredibly young. Hell, I think my cat is older than fingertingle. There's something about being 19 and just recently having had your soul ripped from your head that doesn't lend itself to much more than stuff like "Please god, just make it go away!", or "I've become nothing". Hopefully most of them will get better before they get to the point of having to be able to put it aside a bit.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

When did this thread turn into a DP penis enlargement session?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

reticent said:


> When did this thread turn into a DP penis enlargement session?


That's my bad. I'll blame it on my massive cock. He woke my up this morning with his crowing. :x


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

thinking about it when i was in the grips of dp/anxiety i would be on this forum anxiously posting and replying but i dont visit here that often (once or twice a day) so its probably my own fault....maybe im just feeling left out but its good that people have moved on,who knows miracles might happen and even i might be moving on next year........... :roll:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd have to disagree with you jc. I don't know if you're talking about Andy's old board or just before it changed its format, but i find that it's about the same as far as having people to chat with, etc. I'm actually quite happy with the people that come on here nowadays and i find myself coming to this forum even though i don't suffer too heavily from dp anymore, simply because i enjoy posting on here.

s.

P.S. Mr. Mole, i love your avatars...although i have to say i miss the Scrubbs one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

sebastian said:


> I'd have to disagree with you jc. I don't know if you're talking about Andy's old board or just before it changed its format, but i find that it's about the same as far as having people to chat with, etc. I'm actually quite happy with the people that come on here nowadays and i find myself coming to this forum even though i don't suffer too heavily from dp anymore, simply because i enjoy posting on here.
> 
> s.
> 
> P.S. Mr. Mole, i love your avatars...although i have to say i miss the Scrubbs one.


I'm the same, I've come to just accept the DP, say 'fuck it' and get on with it. I check in to see if there's been any revelations and keep up with you guys. 

The scrubs one will be back :lol: Made this one for another site and though I may as well get some mileage out of it.

If you haven't seen the Saturday Night Live clip it's from it will make no sense :lol:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i know i haven't been around for as long as many of you guys, but i do feel that the people on this site joke around with each other, and help each other out. i have developed friendships with a few different people on here and i enjoy coming to this site.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I've become nothing. Please God just make it go away. I hate the world and myself.

/sarcasm

You have something against me because of my age? Not everyone can be happy and supportive all the time. Although I've been trying.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

what we really need is a good fight. we get along too well now thats the problem. im down for another scrap sb if you are... how bout you mole?? if i call you a troll, will you tell me to go choke on your rooster, and so forth?? :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> if i call you a troll, will you tell me to go choke on your rooster, and so forth?? :twisted:


Suck my rat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> what we really need is a good fight. we get along too well now thats the problem. im down for another scrap sb if you are... how bout you mole?? if i call you a troll, will you tell me to go choke on your rooster, and so forth?? :twisted:


Most of you weren't around when Sleepingbeauty and I had our classic quarrels and shoving matches on the older boards.

ahh the good ol' days


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm a bit of a veteran too. I don't bother with the main forums anymore. There really isn't anything much new to learn about this disorder. Focus outwards, try your darndest to engage in activities which take your mind off itself, and things _will_ improve over time. Of course a total eradication of the disorder is another matter. That's why I just hang around this section of the board. Actually things seem to be better here than they have ever been, with more members being positive than ever before.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear JC, 
To be honest I totally agree with Sleepy....This board is so full of positivity that our most pessimistic member seems to be Scattered (no offense there) and on our old board, he would have been considered average. That's life has never had so much activity, and I cant remember seeing so many "I'm cured posts" which is probably why you see a huge turnover in the site crowd. You used to get on here to complain and moan, and there were lots of people on here complaining and moaning with you. And that creates a certain bond. But it seems that now, more than ever, the site is fulfilling its mission. Studies, positive members, positive cures, a place at a NAMI convention....things are heating up, and it means steps towards lasting progress. Everyone refers to it as the old board, but come on....that was only about a year ago. We've still got oldies....you, Martin, Sleepy, SB, myself, Sebastian, Gem, Johnny Utah, Dreamer, Pure Narcotic, Axel19 etc....and new but goodies....Agentcooper, mrmole, mrmortgage, brainsilence, fingertingle, scattered (not sure when he joined), etc...

Remember the fights we used to have? SC threatening to leave every other day, SleepingBeauty and Soulbrother tearing each other apart for _seven_ pages?! And for the stupidest things....Soulbrother, sleepingbeauty, and even Allure may not see it, but they've all matured quite alot with a year. In medicine we say that the best medicine is the "tincture of time". Let it be said that even on this forum, and with this messed up disease, it still holds true.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

now theres a name that makes me smile (in a possitive way) and thats SC....
i think maybe its due to me really,ive been using the computer now for about 5 years and i think the computer is like anything else,you soon bore of it...
im just stuck really as ive always had a hobby and im finding it hard to think of something that doesnt cost alot of money and doesnt involve drinking..i suppose what im trying to say is my sobriety at the moment is leaving me dangling...


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> eryone refers to it as the old board, but come on....that was only about a year ago. We've still got oldies....you, Martin, Sleepy, SB, myself, Sebastian, Gem, Johnny Utah, Dreamer, Pure Narcotic, Axel19 etc....and new but goodies....Agentcooper, mrmole, mrmortgage, brainsilence, fingertingle, scattered (not sure when he joined), etc...


Why am I never included in these lists? Am I easily forgettable? It's starting to concern me.

Also, I agree that this board actually seems better lately. I too rarely go to the regular forum. I come to That's Life every day and check on what everybody has to say for the day. There is little or no arguing (which never bothered me anyway. I found it entertaining), but it is amazing we are getting along so well these days. But I think the site is fine lately[/i]


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, I know you've been around forever Enngirl. If I were to have made a list, you would definetly be on it. Hope that makes you feel a little better :lol: :lol:

You know what i've noticed of this forum: I first came here in July of 2002, and I know about 5% of the people's names here. Alot of your names I didn't figure out until sometime this year. For instance, I didn't know sleepingbeauty was Malia until she got married. I still am not sure what soulbrotha's name is, or even Homeskooled for that matter..The people who have just joined in the last year, I can vouch and say I know none of your names.

It's funny how little personal infomation people reveal about themselves. As a sociological experiment, I sometimes glance through all of peoples post to see if they post anything about themselves, and I usually see little infomation to no information.

This is truly an anonymous crowd.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

my name is cantabrica. and enngirl, i think you are hilarious...i'd always include you in a list of people from this board.

and by the way, jc, if you are looking for a spicy debate, there's a good one in the comments and suggestions forum if you wanna join... :wink:


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

The world is beautiful.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Thank you agentcooper and pure narcotic! I feel less rejected now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

some of us are so old we're _archived _:shock: :shock: :shock:

I still don't understand complaints like this... I mean message boards remain message boards, usernames remain usernames... it only goes so far unless you really reach out to someone in PMs or off board to really try to get to know them. I see places like this as meeting trees with "all crazies meet here" signs. What happens under that tree is up to you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

I mean, I have made friendships on this board and Andy's board that I'll be forever grateful for.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry Enngirl.....  I meant it to trail off, with the "etc......" to leave all the other people on the forum up to people's imaginations. Beleive it or not, I actually thought of you, but I realized my list was getting pretty long. You are _not_ forgettable, and I've always kept up with your posts. Next time I'll delete agentcooper from you my list so I can include you.... :wink: And just to prove it, without going into the archives, I think you said you were 24, no?

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Homeskooled said:


> Sorry Enngirl.....  I meant it to trail off, with the "etc......" to leave all the other people on the forum up to people's imaginations. Beleive it or not, I actually thought of you, but I realized my list was getting pretty long. You are _not_ forgettable, and I've always kept up with your posts. Next time I'll delete agentcooper from you my list so I can include you.... :wink: And just to prove it, without going into the archives, I think you said you were 24, no?
> 
> Peace
> Homeskooled


hey!


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Agentcooper, 


> Homeskooled wrote:
> Sorry Enngirl..... I meant it to trail off, with the "etc......" to leave all the other people on the forum up to people's imaginations. Beleive it or not, I actually thought of you, but I realized my list was getting pretty long. You are not forgettable, and I've always kept up with your posts. Next time I'll delete agentcooper from you my list so I can include you.... And just to prove it, without going into the archives, I think you said you were 24, no?
> 
> Peace
> ...


You knock ze' Homeskooled, you get knocked off ze' list. Harumph!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

lol, thank you homeschooled!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

I haven't been visting here for some time.Can't actually say how long.........who's counting.

Jc for what it's worth I'm not cured by any means.
I still experience dp and dr.I just sort of drifted away from the board due to several reasons.
Lot's of people tend to do this,get busy,get caught up,get bored with the same old.

This is simply my own feelings but often times I felt the need to get involved in discussion of current events going on in my country.
I felt a lot of the time that the board was U.S dominated,not that there is anything wrong with that.
I felt I wanted to share with people more about what was happening in my own backyard.

After I posted about my own dp and dr experiences over and over and after I supported many others with their dp horrors.
I just wanted to give it a rest.It was obvious all the talk in the world wasn't changing it.
In fact it helped me to stop focusing on dp as heavily and find acceptance more easily by not reading the top of the forum.

oh and enngirl,often times I felt unseen here(completely my stuff).
It was someting I struggled with a little and noticed that my self esteem was better for not participating as often.

As with anyting in life it's great to be able to share a common problem with others but it doesn't mean that there will be an automatic connection.
I was most fortunate to make a couple of wonderful friends here.For this I am grateful.

As for the fighting,who needs it.
Life is way too short and besides I try to keep out of conflicts and yet I still sometimes find myself caught up in one.Sometimes I bring them on and really feel like a twit.

Nice to see a few familiar faces even if I may have been so easliy forgotten I will try my best to be the bigger person LOL


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh no, Agentcooper, don't say that!!!!



> and by the way, jc, if you are looking for a spicy debate, there's a good one in the comments and suggestions forum if you wanna join...


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

it was pretty spicy, though, wasn't it?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

How quickly they forget Shelly. You and me, we're just chopped liver.

HEY !! I've been counting. 8)

Ennegirl, I didn't make JC's or Homeskooled's list. As I say...we're just chopped liver.

Fodder to the masses. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

so that's what I've become Terri? nothing but chopped liver 

I think on that note I'll do a Greta Garbo :wink:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hey, you 2 know you are on sleepingbeautys list. and my list is strictly VIP, so stop complaining. 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey,Sleepy how's married life treating you?
How's life treating you :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

::ahem::

What are all of you non-list people doing on this thread? You people are a nuisance for those of us who DID make the list. Go look yourselves in the mirror and just face it..You are not list worthy, and you never will be. It takes raw talent and skill to make that list, and you people simply don't possess it. For those of us blessed enough to have this List worthy talent, we Thank God every day. Now if you all could just leave so the rest of us List people can get on with things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

what list?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

list? Omg, I thought I typed in the URL for a mental health support forum, but it looks like I typed in cliquesofneptune.com instead. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey what can I do to get on the list??

:lol:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i was on the list, and then homeskooled took me off. on that day, i cried and cried and cried.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm starting to have flashbacks of elementary school. Why am I never on anyone's list?! Oh well, I will survive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

who's homeskooled LOL :wink:


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

:lol:


----------

